# 8 Week Old Puppy Whines when Chewing Toys



## weasel7711 (May 22, 2011)

My wife and I just got our first puppy. An 8 week old Chesapeake Bay Retriever - German Shepherd Dog mix. Today was the first day we brought him home, and needless to say he wasn't excited to leave his mother and brother.

He whined the entire way home which was expected. We have put him in the crate at times during the day for sleeping, which he seems to be fine with.

The weird thing is (at least it's weird for me) he whines when he plays with his toys or plays tug of war with the rope. Not growling, but whining. Is this just a not yet developed puppy growl, teething, or something else?

What should I do?

Thank you


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats !!!! We require pix to fuel our pup addiction, even vicariously 

Don't worry, I think it's normal. He may be teething a bit, and chewing may hurt, but eventually feel good. If my guess is correct, he will whine initially, and after a few minutes, he'll chew happy with only an occasional whine. .... And he may fall asleep after 10 - 30 min. of chewing.

BTW, I expect that he may whine tonight, when he wakes up alone. Don't give him attention at night, but you may need to take him out to go potty every 2 hours or so. After 3 nights, he should stop whining, but he'll still need to go potty.

My dog is a 10 yo Lab-GSD mix.


----------



## eNeM (May 18, 2011)

Like hanksimon said, chewing probably hurts right now. It should pass in time. If you're feeding him dry food, you should put some warm water in it so it is soft for him. That's of course if you aren't already doing so . I wish you the best of luck with your new puppy! He might get on your nerves at some points but in the end it's all worth it.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

GSDs are very vocal. My pup has some GSD in him and I swear he's alllllways whining.


----------



## weasel7711 (May 22, 2011)

hanksimon said:


> Congrats !!!! We require pix to fuel our pup addiction, even vicariously


Here it is


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Cute ! Please place a stamp on his nose and mail him out and we will fix his problems ... Or if you feel particularly gullible today: ... your puppy can not be cured, and you will need to mail him to me to be repaired 

Thanks for the fix...


----------

